# The Buddhist Lie



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there, i started a thread on this on the main forum, i wanted to paste it here as well.
I have suffered a lot due to Buddhist/Eastern Philosophy, it was one of the main causes of my DP. I am now through it and would like to shed some light on these matters, read only if you have been entangled/fallen for 'Buddhist' philosophy.

here it is 
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/27187-the-buddhist-lie/

Peace

Abraxas


----------



## strategicthinking (Nov 29, 2011)

That is really interesting. I had never heard this side of eastern religion before. I guess every religion has its dark points. I just don't know about them all. Thanks for the post. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't get the link on the app, anything to an extreme can be unhealthy


----------

